# As sportsmen, we should all watch this and get involved in the process!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its frightening isn't it!

I've seen it before as I get the Montana FWP Outdoor Reports videocast, they are a really good watch, well they are interesting to me here in England!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Scary stuff. We all new it was gonna go bad, if for no other reason than the feds were running the program.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a very good and informative video, I've seen the same scenario happen over and over up here countless times weather involving Wolves or other predators and the outcome is always that the game suffers. If nothing is done soon you can figure 15 to 20 years before you have a recovery of elk or other large game, SO yes; get Involved.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I hate to say this, but Americans as a whole, are stupid. We or should I say "our leaders" are so busy being everyones "Friend", that it makes all Americans look this way. The only reason wolves or any other endangered animal has ever been reintroduced was sorely for the benefit of environmentalists, a reason to regulate who and what in happening on public land. I live beneath a 10,500 foot mountain on southeastern Arizona, some years back, when our leaders in Washington decided to give away all of our money, some environmentalists here in Arizona decided to petition for the US Forest Service to spend several million dollars to build "crossings" for squirrels to safely cross the only public road going up the mountain. "There was just too many squirrels getting mashed" and this can not happen. Under public outrage this project was shut down, but only after the USFS officials uttered the threat that "they would just have to give the money back and would not use the money for other improvements to the forest" we uttered, "Send it back then, we don't what that filthy money!" In my opinion The USFWS, USFS and BLM have not one clue as to how to manage anything. They have absolutely destroyed the ecosystem of everything they were supposed to protect. We, as citizens of a free country should be asking for heads to roll, and completely dis-ban these departments. We never had problems such as these in my fathers time, we had bio-diversity, and as I can recall, wildlife could be seen everywhere. These folks that call themselves guardians need to stay home and smoke more pot, let state-run-agencies manage OUR environment. Sorry guys, but I just had to get it out. I have to sign off now, the gestapo is at the door......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said JT.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

X2 JT !! Very well !!


----------

